# Codes for Engine and ABS



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would google those codes and see what you come up with. There's nothing in the cheap category about replacing the ABS module if that is what is ultimately required.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

The abs light was on in my van about twice a year. Finally got so tired of dumping money into it, I fixed it with a piece of tape over the warning light. Haven't had a problem with them since. :smile:


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Abs you need a new abs module that is an internal module failure code. P0456 is a small evap leak. Could be evap purge valve, vent valve, gas cap, lots of places to leak. you need a scan tool and smoke machine to find the leak. But it will not effect how your car runs. It is only for emissions. Abs module will not effect your base brakes, you just will not have abs. With those miles unless you have emission testing I would ignore them.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Isn't the ABS module a plug and play? No reprogramming? So you can get a used one and replace yours with it and it should be good to go. Junk yard, ebay, ect. You have to get the number off it and shop. The main difference is with traction assist or with out. The numbers I found were 4F1Z 2C219 AA, with out traction assist and 4F1Z 2C219 BA, with traction assist. The evap leak, code say very small, will have to be addressed by a scanner and a smoke machine as was stated by cjm94.:vs_coffee:


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes plug and play that old.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

90+% of emissions codes are from a gas cap seal.

On my 06 Chevy truck has a bad habit where the gas cap gets just a little loose and it throws a code. Tighten the cap up, drive awhile, and the light goes back out.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I just replaced an ABS module in my 1994 Camaro. Simple plug and play. You just need to find it and see how difficult to R&R. Reman units can be had for not too much $$ from vendors such as Rock Auto.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

In 20 years I've had less than a dozen bad gas caps.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ktkelly said:


> 90+% of emissions codes are from a gas cap seal.
> 
> On my 06 Chevy truck has a bad habit where the gas cap gets just a little loose and it throws a code. Tighten the cap up, drive awhile, and the light goes back out.


I had the same code, wasn't the gas cap. It was a corroded wire to the vent solenoid.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Me, too... except in 45 years I have had zero bad gas caps.



cjm94 said:


> In 20 years I've had less than a dozen bad gas caps.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

cjm94 said:


> In 20 years I've had less than a dozen bad gas caps.


I agree. I have maybe changed 5-6 caps that were original in 38 years. Now I have changed a boat load more when the customer changes it with a cheap one. I ask "Do you have the original one?" Most times than not they have already thrown it away. But if not I get it and it's ok. On most Chrysler's, I change the canister hoses that dry rot. That is the first thing I look for. Then I look at the vent valve. Most times it's just plugged with dirt. Sometimes you can empty the dirt out and it goes to working again. But I then replace it to make sure they don't have any more problems with it. The purge valve is under the hood on the right side and it has a loud clicking with a big insulator to silence the noise. It's not hard to diagnosis. But you have to have the right tools to do so correctly.:vs_coffee:
P.S. When putting on the gas cap after refueling, you must hear at least 3 clicks to make sure it's seated properly.


----------

